# help planning my mk2 air setup!



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

looking for some help with doing air on my mk2, need a recommendation for valves, i want to run a 4 way system and also need to know what size compressor to run, im looking mainly at viair compressors and plan on running the 4 gallon tank that fits in the spare wheel well. with universal air aero sport bags up front and air over shocks out back with stud adaptors on the top and stud mounts or bushings on the bottom of the strut
the tank








everyone knows what the front bags look like
the rear setup








but with different mountings
am going to have to work out what size bags i want aswell as i run a highly modded rear beam on my mk2 which uses relocated bottom mounts to try and get it even lower, want to get my flared arches sitting on the side walls of my 13x10 revo 4 spokes with stretched 195/45's (rear of the wheels will be getting machined hopefully!








in that pic it is sitting on vmaxx coilovers (what i am going to be modding for the front with the aero sport bags) and that still has a lot of adjustment in it due to the custom rear beam so going to get the tape measure out and work out what size i want just want to know whether they will suit the mk2 golf and with the correct mountings whether they will mount right and not rub!
controlls will be from a modified 5 switch box and put in to a larger box with other switches for functions in the car along with the gauge for the air
this is all to go in a mk2 golf and am trying to source and build the kit myself to see how cheaply i can do it!
so just need to know what valves to use and what size compressor so that i can fill the tank fairly quickly, oh was thinking of running 3/8 so also want to know what fittings im going to need to find!
cheers for any help


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: help planning my mk2 air setup! (LiL ShuteS)*

What size airover shocks do you need? I ordered the wrong length (XL) for my car (non-vw) and would be willing to sell them off used.....they've only got 400 miles on them. Let me know if that's the size you need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've only got a 3 gallon tank, but Kevin suggested a Viair 400 and I've been really happy with it so far. The fill times are a good speed which is important on the smaller tanks.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

really try to look at other companies then universal. universal is an off spring of AIM, which in the air world is a huge crock of **** and a huge rip off. 
as for a compressor, if you're not switch happy, get a viair 400, but b/c you're running a small tank, it will kick the compressor on quite a bit, i'd personally get a viair 380.
the 400 is quicker then a 450 and maybe even the 380, but the duty cycle blows. which isnt bad for not using it much, but when you're running a small tank, you'll kick it on quite a bit and that will burn it up over time. The 380 is 100% duty vs the 33% of the 400.
thing is, viair is notorious for compressors going bad. so MAKE SURE you have an external check valve after the viair check valve. the viairs go bad and you'll blow the rings and need a rebuild.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_really try to look at other companies then universal. universal is an off spring of AIM, which in the air world is a huge crock of **** and a huge rip off. 



AIM has lots of names but Universal Air is not one of them. Totally different people in a different state.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

universal makes a ton of stuff for aim that aim renames.. doesnt matter where Joe has the company, or has a hand in the company. its in line with any of the air ride guys to stay away from.. along with his other companies like blowjax, chassis tech, roadgrator (not ART's roadgrater), and the list continues. 
universal air bags are crimp topped bags. that is the weakest design that anyone can come up with (same as AIM bags, wait they are made at UA).
take a look at all the problems airlift has with their crimp style bags. 
i'm just not a fan of them, have owned air ride rides for 8 years. in the VAG world i'm sure its diff, everyone has their own opinions.. i'd just wait till Slam gets their slide over type bags into production.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

hadn't heard a bad word about the aerosport bags until now, they can't be that bad if there top sellers for AAC and mason-tech sell them as part of their kit!
anyone got recommendations for valves?
was thinking maybe 4 SMC 3/8" valves
and think a viair 380 would do the job so will go for one of them when the time comes to order!
and retromini il measure what size strut i need, kevin recommended the other chapman strut kit that he stocks!
just wondering would these need any welding on the bottom mounts to fit my golf or simply put a bush in and bolt through?










_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 4:54 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

yah that chapman kit was the one I was originally planning to get...but I ran into the same issue. I needed a bushing on the end and I didn't know how I'd accomplish that.....and I contemplated welding. 
The bottom of the chapman strut is apparently threaded....but someone told me it was an ACME pitch and I couldn't find any threaded bushings to fit. The airovers just seemed like an easier option in the end since they offer bushing bottoms.
Here's how mine look










_Modified by Retromini at 5:36 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

Retromini thanks for the reply,
do these stats match the struts you have 
Extended Length with Eye Mount: 19.50"
Compressed Length with Eye Mount: 13.50"
Extended Length with Stud Mount: 17.19"
Compressed Length with Stud Mount: 11.61"
Stroke Length: 5.60"
and what sort of price are you after and would you be willing to ship them to the UK?
will go measure what length i need tonight and get back to ya








cheers


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 9:46 AM 7-7-2008_


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

right just went and measured and the strut is 23" long atm and i want to have some adjustment in it so want something around 22" so not sure the airover shock struts are what i want!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

can i see more of this car please


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

Mine are: 
Extended: 19.16"

Compressed 13.16"

Ride height 16.5"

Stroke 5.60"

If you're looking to get 22 the airovers might be a bit too small for you as I believe the ones I have are the longest they make. It looks like mine is a bit short....but if it sounds like something you want IM me and we can discuss a price.
I know mason-tech sells the chapmans with a little extension welded to the bottom for their kit. I'm not sure what your custom mount is like....but you might want to check with them and see if they can offer you what you need.

_Modified by Retromini at 12:09 PM 7-7-2008_


_Modified by Retromini at 12:09 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

yeh think i will, my custom rear beam has the lower mounting point for the rear strut lower than normal which thus raises the rear wheel in to the arch, it works perfectly with coilovers and gives the suspension more travel! trouble is that means that i now need a longer rear shock! research is going to have to continue i think!
what are other people running on the rear of there mk2's is there any alternative to the mason tech struts?


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 2:47 PM 7-7-2008_


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

been lookin at the mason tech rear struts, will do they job and so have emailed scott about them, can see where the modifications have been made and just makes more sense to buy a set modded by pro's rather than doing it myself!
















just wondering though, is the bottom mount adjustable, anyone with experience of these rear struts how well do they fit, and does the air fitting at the top of the bag not foul on the inner arch?


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

just trying to sort the finer details of the setup, im going to run a viair 380 compressor and just wondering whether the 175/200psi pressure switch is suitable the only problem is that its 1/8 thread and the compressor is a 1/4 thread hose, does this matter and does anyone have a diagram of how it all goes together, have a fairly clear idea, and i know where the water trap goes (inline with the compressor and tank) but does the pressure switch fit on a seperate port of the tank?
also where does a check valve go? going to make my own diagram in a minute and see if its all correct










_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 9:33 AM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_ but does the pressure switch fit on a seperate port of the tank?
also where does a check valve go?



Yah pressure switch can be put in one of the ports on the tank.
Viair compressors come with a check valve already in place.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

can't remember but i recall being told/reading that its advisory to put in a check valve in anyway!
is this right or should i do away with it?
have just done this








is there any problems with it! there aren't any sizes to the piping but to the bags are 3/8, to the compressor is 1/4, to the valves is 3/8 and the pressure switch is 1/8
then the rest are wires and obviously parts!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_can't remember but i recall being told/reading that its advisory to put in a check valve in anyway!
is this right or should i do away with it?
have just done this








is there any problems with it! there aren't any sizes to the piping but to the bags are 3/8, to the compressor is 1/4, to the valves is 3/8 and the pressure switch is 1/8
then the rest are wires and obviously parts!

you can get away with not adding a check valve..so i would do away with it seeing as how they are incredibly over priced...and make sure u get a lot of reducers for all those different lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by crippled4life at 6:48 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

water trap should be before the tank.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

oh right ok, so water trap inline with the compressor and tank. oh and a gauge coming from the tank aswell!
EDIT: revised the diagram, water trap now inline with compressor and tank








any other problems with it (i know the valves aren't plumbed like that but it was jst easier 2 do that way)


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 3:39 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you're missing the relay needed for the compressor, unless you're going to run a noid.
thus if you're running a relay, the p/s will get 1 side as keyed source and 1 side will tie into the relay.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

not quite sure what you mean, cmon im still learning!
just trying to figure out how the 4 valves are configurated, the tank im going to be using has 2 3/8 ports and 4 1/2 ports, ideally i want to run 3/8 line as much as possible so running 3/8 valves but trying to work out how i do, line coming from one of the 3/8 ports on the tank, with a T piece and then to 2 of the valves and then repeat that with the other port and then have one set for the front and one set for the rear? would this work, or should i run 1/2 lines from each of the 4 ports to a 3/8 valve with an adapter connection?
EDIT: this is what i meant using the 3/8 ports








having it like this leaves no very suitable size ports for running any guages so think 1/2 port might be the way to go!
this is what i mean using the 1/2 ports, leaves the 3/8 ports open for the gauge and saftey valve! 








cmon guys and girls help a fellow dubber out!


_Modified by LiL ShuteS at 9:39 AM 7-9-2008_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you need a fill and dump valve for 1 bag (if you go with a 4 valve setup that means 2 fulls and 2 dumps, you're going to get a lot of body roll).
you can have your pressure switch into a tee or even a 90* from parker b/c they have a big thick back side. you can drill and tap that and screw the fitting in for your tank pressure to free up a port.
picture the tee standing on your desk in the shape of the alphabet letter 't'.. left port will be the fill valve. on the left side of the fillv alve will either be a union fitting to mount it to the tank, or a compressor (or PTC) fitting for line to mount the valves away from the tank.
after that valve will be a union into the left side of the 't'. the bottom port of the 't' will be another union and below that will be where the dump valve is screwed into. the right port on the 't' will be a line fitting goign to the bag. 
the valve on the left will fill the bag, then the pressure from the tank will keep the diaphram valve closed, then when you open your dump valve, because its after the fill valve in line between the fill valve and the bag, it will dump the air.
need a picture? 
There is no reason at all to run 1/2 on a car. stick with 3/8. its what I have on my truck and its moer then enough. a car is lighter and 1/2 will throw you around unless you use SMC flow controls. they also make dump controls.
good luck on your bagging project. if i lived closer, i'd help you do it all. 
here is a picture of my truck for a little inspiration of where you could be sitting one day.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for that mate, i realised after speaking to both scott and kevin that i needed 8 valves not 4 or to run a manifold system. seriously in working with both guys, they are both great helps and can not fault either. excellent service cheers guys and will be in touch very shortly (probably hours knowing me)


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: help planning my mk2 air setup! (LiL ShuteS)*

Pssst pssst , stay down,hope you like bying tires


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*

Here is a 8 valve setup to compare... Difference is that with a 4-valve setup car has 4 valves less. Like dude w/ the mini truck said, a 4-valve setup is gonna have a lot of body roll, specially cus ur car doesnt weigh a lot. A 4-valve setup on a mk3, or mk4 ist as bad, but on a mk1 or mk2 it is. 
http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...e.gif
Also here is a diagram for the wiring, the 12v+ that goes to the pressure switch its from an accesory, then the constant power form your battery goes to the relay that then goes to the compressor. 
Your switch box can be done on an accesory or a constant power, it all depends wether you wanna use the switch box with they key in the ignition or not. 
http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...r.gif


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

cheers bro, but have got it pretty much all sorted now! not sure why this thread got brought back up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_cheers bro, but have got it pretty much all sorted now! not sure why this thread got brought back up

I didnt even notice the date.. i read your name as the OP and wondered WTF







... 









Me>reading..


----------

